# My Bailey has Lymphoma



## Puttz (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried using Neoplasene treatment? Its made by Buck Mountain Botanicals. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't. Rudy's and Andy's dad, Danny might. Andy had lymphoma. 
I'm so sorry you've recieved this difficult diagnose. I can tell you this is the best forum for cancer information and support. Sadly, too many of our goldens have fought the evil C. Sending Bailey and you love and light. ???


----------



## Puttz (Aug 30, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> I'm sorry I don't. Rudy's and Andy's dad, Danny might. Andy had lymphoma.
> I'm so sorry you've recieved this difficult diagnose. I can tell you this is the best forum for cancer information and support. Sadly, too many of our goldens have fought the evil C. Sending Bailey and you love and light. ???


Thank You. We started this treatment 2 weeks ago. Its to early to know the outcome but so far so good.
Kim


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Puttz said:


> Thank You. We started this treatment 2 weeks ago. Its to early to know the outcome but so far so good.
> Kim


Has Bailey seen an oncologist yet? I would highly recommend seeing a specialist. With treatment many goldens are going into remission.


----------



## Puttz (Aug 30, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> Has Bailey seen an oncologist yet? I would highly recommend seeing a specialist. With treatment many goldens are going into remission.


Bailey tumors were injected with Neoplasene. Those tumors are now seeping the dead cells leaving open wounds. They are healing nicely. The only discomfort is itching from healing. She still feels good enough to chase squirrels. We started oral treatment 5 days ago which will seek out any cancer cells. It dose no damage to healthy cells.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Bailey's diagnosis. 
I'm not familiar with Neoplasene at all. 

I did a search for it here on the forum, I found it being discussed in this thread some. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/242178-chemo-induced-tumor-necrosis.html

Prayers Bailey continues to do well.


----------



## Puttz (Aug 30, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for Bailey's diagnosis.
> I'm not familiar with Neoplasene at all.
> 
> I did a search for it here on the forum, I found it being discussed in this thread some.
> ...


Thank You for this info. I will be asking the vet about the possibility of infection.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puttz*

Puttz

Praying for Bailey and you.
Andy's Dad (Danny) might know something about Neoplasene.
His sweet dog Andy had lymphoma.
Here is Danny's profile page. You can contact him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/20310-dborgers.html


----------

